# pkg update packagesite.pkg: Not Found



## cob (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi,
I've moved to git with poudriere a while ago. Since then on clients I get an error with pkg update for Freebsd and local repositorys:

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.pkg: Not Found
FreeBSD repository is up to date.

However it updates the catalouge by packagesite.txz and pkg upgrade is working fine. but I can't find the configuration pointing to the obsolete (?) packagesite.pkg. Any advice?


Attach files


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2021)

cob said:


> but I can't find the configuration pointing to the obsolete (?) packagesite.pkg.


It's the other way around, the *.pkg extension is new. It was added with 1.17.0.


----------



## cob (Aug 19, 2021)

ah, thanks for clarifying this. anyway, I still would need help to fix this


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 19, 2021)

The "quarterly" repository seems not be updated to the new packagesite.pkg format yet:

```
packagesite.txz            6595800          2021-Aug-17 04:24
```

 "latest" is:

```
packagesite.pkg           6620704         2021-Aug-18 12:12
```

Nothing you can do to fix it. Wait until it's updated, a few hours (or day's).


----------



## cob (Aug 19, 2021)

that sounds legit. thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2021)

So it looks like you've been mixing the latest ports with the quarterly packages. That's not a good premise. Best is not to mix ports and packages but if you do make sure to use the latest packages with the latest ports or the quarterly packages with the quarterly ports branches. Or else you're going to end up with a lot of version discrepancies.


----------



## cob (Aug 19, 2021)

yes, right. I'm still in progress to change all to quartely.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2021)

If you have a local repository make sure you build everything you need in your local repository. And disable the FreeBSD repository.

`echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`


----------



## Vull (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm on quarterly packages but my pkg version is still 1.16.3 so I'm not experiencing this problem.


----------



## cob (Aug 19, 2021)

SirDice, this is confusing for me. we do mixing repos since a quite a time without issue. local repo is just building some of our packages with custom options.
for sure one should build all dependent ports for a custom build


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

cob said:


> … mixing repos …



A mixture of latest and quarterly?


----------



## cob (Aug 24, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> A mixture of latest and quarterly?


no, mixing Freebsd repo with custom repo from poudriere


----------

